# Radio Reprogramming Code For 98 Range Rover



## xxhyeclassxx (Dec 25, 2009)

hello my names ed i really need help a few months ago my battary on my range rover died now when i changed it my radio stop working on me now it is telling me i need a 4 digit code if anyone can help me please let me no


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I think the best thing we can tell you is to go to the dealer. The 4 digit code is a safety feature and it usually has four random numbers, so we can't help you with that.

Usually when you get the car, you get a piece of paper or something with those 4 numbers on it. Without that paper, you have to go to a dealer who should be able to look it up (I think). I forget what car we had, but one of them had this feature also, but I was lucky enough to have the paper.


----------

